# Need Help setting up new DVD player here.



## Gemini365i (Sep 7, 2002)

ok.....

I have the satellite receiver, VCR, and now DVD player. I know I must switch some cables around. The JVC guy told me that it must go this way...DVD to TV(I have this), but when i turn on the DVD player nothing shows on the TV screen.

I need major help....



Any takers?



Thanx:hi:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dude - you didn't give us enough information.

How many A/V inputs does your TV have ? Any A/V receivers ? How do you want things hooked up ? What kind of TV (I'm assuming JVC, but ...) ?


----------



## Crazy 1 (Oct 21, 2002)

How is the DVD connected to the TV, by S-video ? (on newer TV's) if so you have to change TV to video instead of offair in the menu of the TV most of the time this can be done with the TV's original remote. Then you should be able to view the DVD. Then change back to offair to view the SAT. Hope this helps


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Sounds like may need more basic advice than this. how proficient are you with the terminology, connections, etc.? Are you handy?


----------



## Gemini365i (Sep 7, 2002)

I have a Sylvania TV. I had the connections hooked up properly the 1st time, but because I never had an "auxillary" button on my TV remote, I got VERY confused and I though I did not have the connections right. 

Turns out there is a "GAME" button, which is used as "Auxillary" or "Input" on the remote, that got me headed in the right direction. I had to call Sylvania support for it. If I had listened to the JVC dude, I would have been more turned around than ever. 



Yup, I am familiar with the names for the cables n stuff 

Sorry all, I panicked. LOL 
Thanx for trying to help
JE


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

To make life a little easier, get the 5-in to 1-out a/v switcher @ W-M for 19.97. It's in the game accessories section near the games and demos. The connections are:

5 S-video in, 1 out -or-
5 composite video in, 1 out (RCA)
5 Line audio, left in, 1 out (RCA
5 Line Audio, right, 1 out (RCA)

1 modulated RF out (in powered mode)

The unit functions in an unpowered (passive) mode for composite and S-video switching, and in powered mode for RF (modulated) output. AC adapter included. The switcher case is designed to resemble the PS2 and has snap-in source labels. All-in-all, it is a very cool device with more versatility than the typical passive switcher, and at a lower price.

BTW, I bought a 13" Sylvania last summer for the patio. It has the same "Game" button on the remote, but using it reset the color level higher and the brightness lower - to enhance the game video, I suppose.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Uh, Oh.........
Nick must have found some lost 'Orange Sunshine'.....
Sounds like it still got him off........!


----------



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

This thread is the best laugh I had all day. Hang in there Gemini.


----------

